# iPad Cache and Storage



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 30, 2019)

On a recent trip I used my iPad to import photos to Lightroom via a card reader. Import into iOS photos app, then from there into Lightroom.

Photos are now deleted from the iPad and synced up into Lightroom cloud. Problem is my iPad is nearly full. The iOS photos app is showing as taking over 13GB of storage (even though I have only very few photos on the device and none are high res / raw). Trash has been emptied.

Similarly, Lightroom is taking up nearly 30GB. I have some offline albums, but these are set to download smart previews only so I’d be surprised if this accounts for everything. I’ve tried clearing the cache within Lightroom settings but this has little or no effect.

I had something similar on Android, and in the end I gave up and deleted / reinstalled Lightroom. But that’s a bit of a pain, so if anyone has a better workaround I’d be interested.

Also, short of a factory reset, I can’t see how I’d clear out the Photos app, but don’t really want to lost 10% of my storage space this way. Frustratingly you can’t force clear app data the way you can on Android.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 30, 2019)

Okay, for the LR part:

- on the iPad try clearing cache in LR (Settings - Local Storage) - you will see displayed there the amount of space being used

Photos app - you mean you deleted them then cleared the deleted too?


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 30, 2019)

Local storage says around 20GB for locally stored copied and almost nothing for (which seems high for the smart previews but still leaves over 9GB unaccounted for). 

Yes. I’ve deleted them in photos and cleared the deleted. (Some of them I think had cleared down automatically after the 30 time, which may explain the problem).


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 30, 2019)

And in Settings, Cloud Storage & Sync have you got 'Only Download Smart Previews' checked?


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2019)

Can you grab us some screenshots please wheresrunnicles? That might offer some clues.


----------

